# 2011 Rallies/Meets



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I thought it was time to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR from the MHF Rally team and to point you all in the direction of our rally/meet listings for 2011. (I know I'm a bit late  )

They are all listed at the bottom of the front page, but the main rally page giving details of all the rally staff and the rallies is here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

Please scroll down the page, have a look through the listings and if you see anything you fancy attending, click on it and full details of the rally and how to book are given in each listing. If you have any other question about a specific rally then you can either PM the rally marshal or LadyJ or myself and we'll try to help you.

We all enjoy meeting new members on the rallies, so if you haven't been on one before, please come and join us. They are very friendly and laid back with perhaps a raffle or quiz organised, but if you don't want to join in, then that's fine, no-one will mind, but we do appreciate a good-bye when you leave. :wink:

Apart from putting faces to the names who post on the forum, which is sometimes interesting 8O :wink: you also get a small discount for booking to camp with us at the motorhome shows and I know you all like a bargain!

Anyway please have a look and hopefully some of the new members of MHF will join us this year, as well as friends we have met many times.


----------

